# Fox News blames canadian beer fridges for global warming



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

At first I thought this might be a fake, but it's playfully racist, ignorantly blaming a tiny insignificant sub group (that isn't the US) for a major problem, there's a typo in it. That sounds like Fox News to me.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,313844,00.html


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Truthfully I have heard that theory before, just not with such a silly spin. Now excuse me I must get back to my Donuts and Poutine! :smilie_flagge17:

Yikes!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

That doesn't supprise me. A few months ago I was watching fox news on TV and there was a woman from the US ranting and saying how the US should invade Canada and wipe us all out.

The last time they tried that we kicked their ass in Wild Bill's backyard and then marched down and burned down the whitehouse.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont see how they would know that 1 in 3 have an old beer fridge?...nobody asked me if i had one...I like how these people just pull numbers out of nowhere...personally i like my beer at room temp and dont put beer in the fridge.

this writer must be friends with that idiot Bill O'Reilly...what a clown that dick is.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

huh? 
and americans dont have old beer fridges? just us?
that is really really fekked up-
the biggest source of pollution in the world is saying we need to stop saving our old fridges?
i think they need to shut up, or well kikk theyre asses.
they should spend more time worrying about stuff like this-
http://environment.newscientist.com...erfishing-is-creating-a-jellyfish-plague.html


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Or, hmmm, how about stop the f'n wars! I don't have a beer fridge nor do I know anyone that has. FOX is the propaganda arm of the US gov't.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Is it O.K. if I store beer in a new fridge,...and keep the fridge in an old basement???


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

"The last time they tried that we kicked their ass"
The last time they tried that there was no "Canada"... But the BRITISH here at the time sure gave 'em a run for their money

And well, I hate to tell you but David Suzuki has been telling Canadians to get rid of their beer fridges for a couple of years now....


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

i think we can all agree that old fridges take up more energy and people probably need to stop using them and recycle the metal or whatever for future products however i just dont see how they come up with 33% of canadians have an old beer fridge...what did they survey 100 people and base that information as fact?...what a joke.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

"what did they survey 100 people and base that information as fact?...what a joke."
Or probably 10 people.... This is after all, Fox news.... 

Joke is too kind a word to use.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree it is to kind


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

"Wild Bill isn't too keen on saving energy with CF lamps"
Really?!?!?! I can't imagine why.... 

Wait... is he played by Tom Hanks maybe??


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Paul said:


> Cool, Canadians are now a separate race from Americans. I never knew that.:smile:


Me and my journalism degree bastardizing our language once again. Prejudiced would have been better (and given some nice alliteration). The point is the same.

Aside from this story though, I do believe Fox News is often playfully racist.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Aside from this story though, I do believe Fox News is often playfully racist.


No just Fox News. But then I don't really think this was playful...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tzqp3Ly5Reg


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> I'd use _xenophobic_ mostly because you can't say _xenophobic_ without thinking of Don Cherry.
> 
> And a day without Don Cherry is like a day without a bench clearing hockey donnybrook of 8 year olds.
> 
> Back to our regular scheduled programming.......



...yup. why would anyone be surprised that eight year olds are imitating (so-called) adult behavior?

duh!

-dh


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

"too many adults acted like children"
Which is why a lot of children never learn how to behave like adults.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

That Fox stuff is BS.
everyone knows canucks only plug in their fridges in the summer. In the winter we unplug them and put the beer in to keep it from freezing.
now I've got my mind on a cold one...darn
cheers
RIFF


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> everyone knows canucks only plug in their fridges in the summer. In the winter we unplug them and put the beer in to keep it from freezing.
> now I've got my mind on a cold one...darn
> cheers
> RIFF


The ol' Canadian beer dance.... or race. How long is it "out and about" before the beer freezes. Or the ol' pick up the case and the bottom is still frozen to the ground.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If you read the full article you will see that the actual research was done by a Professor at U of A (where I am). The research is legit, but Fox's spin as being a "Canadian problem" certainly raises an eyebrow. Do they know Molson Canadian is owned by an American company?

Regarding the "how do they know 1 in 3 Canadian have a beer fridge" it's simply straightforward polling and statistics.

BTW, when did Fox news finally concede that global warming is occurring??!! :wave:

TG


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

"it's simply straightforward polling and statistics"
Anybody who's ever done any knows there's no such thing as "straightforward polling and statistics".... 

Such can always be skewed to pretty much generate any result you're looking for....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As Mark Twain, I believe, said--there are three types of lies:
lies, damn lies & statistics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

" Approx. 58% of all statistics are made up on the spot."
Actually The Song says 64%

,-)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "it's simply straightforward polling and statistics"
> Anybody who's ever done any knows there's no such thing as "straightforward polling and statistics"....
> 
> Such can always be skewed to pretty much generate any result you're looking for....


By "straightforward polling and statistics" I simply meant that the figure "1 in 3 Canadians" was attained through a survey. Such surveys, in terms of methodological design, are fairly straightforward as long as the adhere to the principles/criteria of scientific design.

Anyone who does statistics in a rigorous and scientific manner knows that statistics _cannot _simply be manipulated to produce any result you want. Those who abuse statistical methods to attain desired results are not doing statistics.

The abuse and misuse of statistical procedures has unfortunately led the general public to think any and all stats are a crock; usually they have no idea how difficult, rigorous, and demanding quality statistical analysis is.

To throw out all statistical research because of some misuse is kind of like refusing to talk because some people use language to lie.

TG


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

"Those who abuse statistically methods to attain desired results are not doing statistics."
That is a more than fair enough clarification! 

But there are an awful lot of people out there who say they are doing statistics and in fact are not....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> Approx. 58% of all statistics are made up on the spot.



...i became aware of this many, many years ago when i would see a flock of birds flying overhead. upon closer inspection, i realized that many were actually not birds, but dots.

needless to say, it changed my life.

-dh


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

awe come on David....are you tryin to tell me those are just dot's at my bird feeder.....fine...but who's eatin the seed?
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like we're gonna have to burn down the White House, again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> The squirrels, or as my _much_ better half calls them, bushy tailed rats.


I prefer plain old 'Tree Rats'


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if they blamed Canadian beer drinkers for beer farts adding more green house gas than American beef herds next.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I prefer plain old 'Tree Rats'


Glorified Roof Rabbits. All evil I tell you.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> That doesn't supprise me. A few months ago I was watching fox news on TV and there was a woman from the US ranting and saying how the US should invade Canada and wipe us all out.
> 
> The last time they tried that we kicked their ass in Wild Bill's backyard and then marched down and burned down the whitehouse.


And how well would we do today,Andy?

Not only is our military a pittance in comparison today, but we're still giving our soldiers the same guns they used in Stoney Creek the last time!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I blame Fox's use of the digitally-highlighted puck, and the accompanying sound effects, during hockey games broadcasts for Canadians drinking habits. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got to the point that the word hockey is synonimous with beer.....well it really could be any other word...but might as well blame them 'mericans
cheers
RIFF


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> I blame Fox's use of the digitally-highlighted puck, and the accompanying sound effects, during hockey games broadcasts for Canadians drinking habits. :smilie_flagge17:


...i think you may be onto something, here.

i have long suspected that the digitally-highlighted puck was the cause of my increased thirst for bourbon with a beer chaser, not to mention my short-term memory loss and my increased propensity for cuffing small, furry animals behind the ears.

-dh


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

FOX news is the "National Inquirer" of the TV world. I'm surprised so many people admit in public they watch it


----------

